# Help! How 'green' is my new horse?! (sorry for the essay!)



## anniepeace (11 July 2016)

Hi
I have just brought my first horse home to a new livery yard. We have been there a week and he is settling in beautifully. He is a lovely boy, easy on the ground, polite willing and very friendly. He is an 8 year old ISH that I  purchased of a reputable dealer in the local area BUT I know very little about his history. 
He has definitely hunted as the first time I asked him to trot on a grass track last week he took off in canter! Only for two or three paces, he was easy to bring back down to walk. I don't think he has been hacking much (although I know he had been out at the sales yard a few times, once with me!) as he is very wary of traffic and curious about his surroundings (although they are all new to him!). He is ok just needs pushing on and quite a lot of reassurance. I have spent the last 6 years sharing a couple of happy hackers. My recent shares where not RS ponies and both had there quirks and I feel I am capable of dealing with the odd spook, spin, nap or occasional over excited buck!
However I am quite a novice in the school and therefore I have lessons next week booked for us with an on site instructor and a local biomechanics instructor and we are also having some fun IH ground work sessions!
I have taken him in the school and he seems in my novice opinion lovely and responsive and to know at least on a basic level what is expected of him. 
However it does seem that everyone around me has an opinion and I have been told couple of times now that he is 'very green' and that a novice like me shouldn't have brought such a green horse. This is beginning to knock my confidence a lot as I am a cautious rider and I am trying to take things slowly and build a relationship with this horse. I have a large(ish) budget and plenty of time on my hands right now (lucky me!) and I feel even if he is 'green' I can help him bring him on with the things I am competent in (ground work, hacking, traffic, new experiences) and I can get help with his schooling from instructors. 
I brought him for his temperament as it is lovely and I feel very calm around him. I am just wondering how do you define a green horse? and I am also looking for advice as to how I respond to these comments?
thank you in advance for any wise words!


----------



## be positive (11 July 2016)

The fact he took off on grass has nothing to do with whether he has hunted or not, most well mannered hunters will not tank off on grass nor should any properly educated horse.

You need a good instructor involved to assess you and the horse as you have no idea of his history, he may be green or he may just be settling in and being a little tense and spooky, I assume he went well for you when you tried him in a school, field as well as out hacking so remember why you bought him and ignore everyone else for now, once you have been assessed by someone qualified then listen to their opinion as to whether he will be suitable, having a decent budget to invest in having lessons will be beneficial, if  you get really good support and the horse is genuinely nice it can work out but do be prepared to listen to the instructor IF they decide he is going to be a step too far, you need that support especially if everyone around you is being less than helpful, if that continues consider moving to a more helpful friendly yard that will not be bitching behind your back or as in this case in front of you.

As for how to define green everyone will have a different view, I think every horse should be exposed to and relatively confident in traffic by the age of 8, they should have the basics in place in the school and be able to pop a few jumps without getting overexcited or stopping but if I was producing a competition horse  I would expect it to be working and competing at a decent level by 8, if it was just a happy hack then it should be exactly that, yours may be green for his age but if he is responsive there is no reason he cannot be brought on to do any job.


----------



## anniepeace (11 July 2016)

Thank you for your reply. Very helpful and sensible advice.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (11 July 2016)

Don't listen to the criticism - go with your gut instinct. You are doing the right thing getting lessons and your trainer will help you if you need it. Don't have expectations just "do" whatever it is you want to do and if a problem arises solve it - with help if necessary. It sounds a little bit like jealousy rearing its head sadly and I agree with be positive if the other liveries are not supportive go and find another place which is.


----------



## deicinmerlyn (11 July 2016)

If you are happy and prepared to have lessons then ignore them! Just take your time and enjoy him


----------



## meesha (11 July 2016)

Temperament counts for a lot.  He will take his confidence from you and other horses out hacking.  My chap was green to hacking, perfectly at home in open countryside and great with traffic but more unsure of built up areas.  Just take it step by step, hack with others and you will be fine.

Only way to find out if he has hunted is give it a go,  knew within secords mine had hunted previously, stood like a rock at the meet and didn't bat an eyelid as hounds streamed into the field around him and has never even threatened to raise a leg.  He didn't want to be left behind though! Bit clingy to other horses.  Can u ask seller for a bit of history?


----------



## GoneWithTheWind (12 July 2016)

Ignore what people say if they have 'doubts' prove them wrong, work twice as hard and they will soon realise that although your a novice (like myself) you are more than able to work with a green horse. Just have fun and don't let them knock your confidence


----------



## Clodagh (12 July 2016)

Depending on how you want to come across, try to think of a nice way of saying 'If I want your opinion I will be sure to ask'.
Every livery yard is packed full of experts. Just have lessons with him, don't push yourself too far out of your comfort zone and just enjoy him.


----------



## Amye (12 July 2016)

I agree with what people have already - Ignore the others. I think that that is a very bitchy and unhelpful attitude. If you are happy with him, and he has a lovely temperament, I'm sure you can make it work as temperament counts for alot. If he was being dangerous with you on board then maybe they could politely say something but this doesn't sound like the case.

I think an instructor will definitely help, they will be able to help you train him correctly in the school and make sure you don't let him get away with any bad habits. If you've only had him a week then he is still settling in so if he does spook/take off this could just be down to him still being unsure of his surroundings. 

Start by doing things you are confident with to build your partnership and take things slow. Do lots of groundwork to build your relationship and this will transfer to when you are on board too. 

And have fun!!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 July 2016)

anniepeace said:



			Hi
I have just brought my first horse home to a new livery yard. We have been there a week and he is settling in beautifully. He is a lovely boy, easy on the ground, polite willing and very friendly. He is an 8 year old ISH that I  purchased of a reputable dealer in the local area BUT I know very little about his history. 
He has definitely hunted as the first time I asked him to trot on a grass track last week he took off in canter! Only for two or three paces, he was easy to bring back down to walk. I don't think he has been hacking much (although I know he had been out at the sales yard a few times, once with me!) as he is very wary of traffic and curious about his surroundings (although they are all new to him!). He is ok just needs pushing on and quite a lot of reassurance. I have spent the last 6 years sharing a couple of happy hackers. My recent shares where not RS ponies and both had there quirks and I feel I am capable of dealing with the odd spook, spin, nap or occasional over excited buck!
However I am quite a novice in the school and therefore I have lessons next week booked for us with an on site instructor and a local biomechanics instructor and we are also having some fun IH ground work sessions!
I have taken him in the school and he seems in my novice opinion lovely and responsive and to know at least on a basic level what is expected of him. 
However it does seem that everyone around me has an opinion and I have been told couple of times now that he is 'very green' and that a novice like me shouldn't have brought such a green horse. This is beginning to knock my confidence a lot as I am a cautious rider and I am trying to take things slowly and build a relationship with this horse. I have a large(ish) budget and plenty of time on my hands right now (lucky me!) and I feel even if he is 'green' I can help him bring him on with the things I am competent in (ground work, hacking, traffic, new experiences) and I can get help with his schooling from instructors. 
I brought him for his temperament as it is lovely and I feel very calm around him. I am just wondering how do you define a green horse? and I am also looking for advice as to how I respond to these comments?
thank you in advance for any wise words!
		
Click to expand...

If you and the horse are "gelling" do not worry about other folks, your instructor and you will work out a plan , if you like him and can ride him, what is the problem ............ no problem............ Do not ask for others opinion.
PS, I broke my Standardbred myself, and when he came back form a romp on the moors in the hands of a  good rider, he was pretty excited next time we went there, that has little to do with hunting.
Unless you bought him as "a good hunter", which is  warranty, and you want to hunt,its irrelevant. I have ridden numerous horses out hunting,, none of which were good hunters, unless you count a Master's horse which I rode from A to B to find the Master, he would had jumped a five bar gate if asked, but I did not ask.
A green horse, is something which needs you to tell him what to do, all the time. Usually something recently backed.  Very very unlikely he is green, much more likely you are "green"  [joking]
An 8 yo old ISH will not be green, I am 99.9 % sure.


----------



## 9tails (12 July 2016)

New horse, new yard, new owner?  Everybody will have an opinion just like everyone has an a-hole.  The nosey self important ones will voice it.  Ignore, ignore, ignore.


----------



## Damnation (12 July 2016)

My first horse at 15 was an off the track 4 year old ex racer.

We proved em wrong! The right instructors, a good bond with your horse and the right attitude is what is needed, not their unwanted opinions 

If my mare hadn't had the back problems I could have seen us get to Elementary level dressage, no world beater but we understood eachother and it was my blood sweat and tears that got us that far which makes it even more satisfying.

By 7 she hacked in company and was good in traffic (did nap and wouldn't hack alone but that was pain related), schooled in a beautiful shape not an artificial shape, soft, light, responsive to my weight aids and a good understanding of basic lateral work.

It is not impossible if you want to do it, she was as green as they come, I was a novice owner.


----------



## dibbin (13 July 2016)

The first thing you learn when you become a horse owner is that everyone has an opinion.

If you're happy with him and trust him, and have a good instructor to help out and give you some direction, then there's no reason why he won't be ideal for you.

ETA: my first horse (at the tender age of 14) was a just-backed 4 year old.


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 July 2016)

dibbin said:



			The first thing you learn when you become a horse owner is that everyone has an opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong wrong wrong. Everyone is an expert, not just has an opinion.


----------



## anniepeace (13 July 2016)

Thank you everyone!!!!! very lovely to hear such encouragement. We have had a couple of lessons with two instructors both of which I trust and feel comfortable with. Both agree he is lacking some basic education but that with some support he and I will be fine together  
We are going to take it easy and and enjoy it...... I am very happy with him he tries so hard and is becoming more and more settled in his new home....
No doubt I will have more questions over the next few months!


----------



## dibbin (14 July 2016)

PaddyMonty said:



			Wrong wrong wrong. Everyone is an expert, not just has an opinion. 

Click to expand...

Oops, my mistake


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 July 2016)

anniepeace said:



			No doubt I will have more questions over the next few months!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck. Just remember, the only stupid question is the one that isn't asked.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (15 July 2016)

I recently purchased a lovely horse, meant to "bomb proof" and calm and while it quickly became clear he is a very calm and quiet horse, he was what i term "green". Its like he has never seen an open space. I have no history but i suspect he has not done much at all and when he has been used it was with novice riders in a school or in a field. I have built the hacking up slowly and carefully, both in company and on his own, he is doing great. The only minor problem is that it is clear that he has been punished for mistakes. So if he trips or (as he did) falls down a rut, he gets upset and tries to "run" off with his head in the air and his eyes shut, (whoops straight back in the rut!)  The one thing that has really helped me is having lessons on him, I am currently having one a week, worth every penny. It has brought on his ability, we now have steering and has helped  build our relationship, which in turn has improved our hacking. He is a big horse and I have had to learn how to sit those huge strides. Not for everyone i know but it has worked for me, which is why i mentioned it!!


----------



## Amye (15 July 2016)

anniepeace said:



			Thank you everyone!!!!! very lovely to hear such encouragement. We have had a couple of lessons with two instructors both of which I trust and feel comfortable with. Both agree he is lacking some basic education but that with some support he and I will be fine together  
We are going to take it easy and and enjoy it...... I am very happy with him he tries so hard and is becoming more and more settled in his new home....
No doubt I will have more questions over the next few months!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds brilliant. You seem to be going about everything in the correct way 

Keep us updating on your progress!


----------



## Dougal9 (25 July 2016)

I bought my first horse in March and found that he really wasn't a 'first' horse, more of a 'second horse' level.  However, we bonded almost straight away and I have been having twice weekly lessons on him so that I bring myself up closer to his level.  I am at a yard that is sooo helpful and supportive, I am very lucky in that respect.  But I have had to work hard and yes there has been some criticism of my riding ability vs my horse, but I ignore it because I know we will make it.  He has the best personality ever, we totally adore each other (joined up straight away, and comes across to me in his paddock as soon as he sees me - makes lovely whickering noises, blows in my ear and even tries to groom me).  It seems he has put his trust in me to get up to speed, and I am not going to let him down. He looks after me in the saddle, if I lose a stirrup or have a wobble he slows right down. So ignore the doubters - if you have a strong bond with your horse and you feel he is the one, then go for it - prove them wrong and enjoy every minute


----------



## twiggy2 (25 July 2016)

Op don't let other knock your confidence, if you and the horse are happy working together at your current level or to improve that is all that matters. If a horse knocks your confidence that is a different thing, the most important thing you have written is that you have the time and it sounds very much like you are willing to put in the effort and pay for experience of others to guide you, well done and enjoy.
For what it is worth everyone's opinion on green will vary, they can be green on the roads but not anywhere else, green in the school, but not out hacking,  over jumps but not on the flat etc.
Green is down to lack of exposure and training in any given discipline/part of education.
Temperament is everything if you have time and support so enjoy him and have fun.


----------



## View (25 July 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			I bought my first horse in March and found that he really wasn't a 'first' horse, more of a 'second horse' level.  However, we bonded almost straight away and I have been having twice weekly lessons on him so that I bring myself up closer to his level.  I am at a yard that is sooo helpful and supportive, I am very lucky in that respect.  But I have had to work hard and yes there has been some criticism of my riding ability vs my horse, but I ignore it because I know we will make it.  He has the best personality ever, we totally adore each other (joined up straight away, and comes across to me in his paddock as soon as he sees me - makes lovely whickering noises, blows in my ear and even tries to groom me).  It seems he has put his trust in me to get up to speed, and I am not going to let him down. He looks after me in the saddle, if I lose a stirrup or have a wobble he slows right down. So ignore the doubters - if you have a strong bond with your horse and you feel he is the one, then go for it - prove them wrong and enjoy every minute 

Click to expand...

What a lovely update given the way you were messed around when you were looking.


----------



## Dougal9 (25 July 2016)

Thank you and thank you for remembering too, its very kind of you   As you can probably tell, I am somewhat besotted  The bond we have is such a powerful and precious thing, it really took me by surprise. It's his birthday today too !!


----------



## oldie48 (26 July 2016)

You seem to have found a lovely first horse, lucky you, most of us "kiss a few toads" first! I know horses in their teens which I would call "green" because they have never had any basic schooling and wouldn't know an outline from a fishing line! They will, however, pass buses, tractors and herds of cows without a second glance. Spend as much as you can on training for yourself and your horse. In the past I've sent several of mine away for schooling with my trainer and it can really pay dividends. If you don't know what you want and how it should feel, it can be difficult to teach the horse at the same time. I've also found that when you start asking more of a horse, they can start to show a little more "opinion" so don't be surprised if your horse becomes a bit less amenable when you up the schooling. It can also take time for a horse to build up the correct muscles and become more supple so progress isn't always as quick as you'd perhaps like. Have fun and ignore the killjoys!


----------

